# Configurar oscilador pic18f4550



## nsblenin (Jul 21, 2010)

Hola. No consigo fijar la frecuencia interna a la que yo quiero. Necesito que el pic funcione con el oscilador interno a 4 MHz para que cada instruccion me dure 1 us. 
La frecuencia me funciona 8 veces mas rapida de la que deseo. Tengo el OSCON a 0xee y el config1, he probado varias configuraciones y no varia nada. Una de ellas era 0x0800

Que puedo estar haciendo mal?
Gracias


----------



## iDan (Jul 21, 2010)

Hola nsblenin



Mira te recomiendo que veas este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/comienzo-pics-27229/ alli hubo tambien un problema con un amigo casi igual al tuyo... y la verdad es que ese PIC necesita obligatoriamente un oscilador externo... ya sea el de tu preferencia, y en la programacion solo le puedes indicar de que tipo es y su magnitud...


Saludos


----------



## nsblenin (Jul 22, 2010)

Muchas gracias.
Finalmente logre que funcione con el oscilador interno. Creo que incluso antes me funcionaba pero el problema estaba en la configuracion del timer0 y creia que era el oscilador.

Pongo lo que tengo en el .asm relacionado con el oscilador:
	CONFIG FOSC = INTOSCIO_EC; Internal oscillator, port function on RA6, EC used by USB

INITOSC
   MOVLW 0XEE;1110 1100 ?????
   movwf OSCCON
   RETURN

en el Programador winpic800 ya se me pone automaticamente la configuracion del config1h i config1l de manera que funciona.


----------

